# Wie kann man herausfinden, welche Dateien vom Computer geklaut wurden?



## downfallen (17 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

eine Frage:

können Spyware / Viren auch direkt Daten (z.B. Excel-Tabellen)
vom PC klauen und wenn ja - (wo) kann man herausfinden welche?

mfG


----------



## upfallen (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man herausfinden, welche Dateien vom Computer geklaut wurden?*

Am besten das BKA fragen. Die haben besondere Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.

Stichwort: Bundestrojaner


----------

